# Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

					Nach dem furiosen Endspurt unserer beiden Grafik-Gurus - Raff und Carsten tippten noch bis zu letzten Minute mit ihrem Mega-Test der neuen Radeon R9 290(X), 280X und 270X - haben wir auch die Abgabe der PCGH 12/2013 erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht. Ab dem 06.11.2013 können Sie dann unter Anderem in gedruckter Form lesen, ob AMDs R9 290X der GTX Titan wirklich das Wasser reichen kann.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*


----------



## beren2707 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wie Raff wie letzte Woche (vmtl.) wieder missverstanden wird.
Lego Harry Potter - Die Jahre 1-4 und 5-7 (nicht ganz so gut wie der erste, aber immer noch gut) sind zu zweit ein sehr großer Spaß. Habe beide Teile mit meiner besseren Hälfte im Co-Op durchgespielt und wir hatten dabei äußerst viel Spaß; die Umsetzung ist wirklich in vielerlei Hinsicht liebevoll gelungen und bietet für dem Harry Potter-Universum zugeneigte Zocker auch recht viel an Inhalt. Für den geringen Preis lohnt der Kauf allemal.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Treffer!  

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Ion (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Na, ist dem Raff die Wärmeleitpastete ausgegangen?


----------



## SofaSurfer69 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Buhaaa! Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebel Ich glaube ich könnte den ganzen Tag nicht neben dir stehn, oder überhaubt im selben Raum sein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Immer hin der Herr Raff hört gute Musik ^^

P.s.: Gibt es hier echt Frauen im PCGH Forum ?


----------



## keinnick (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



SofaSurfer69 schrieb:


> Buhaaa! Mettbrötchen mit Zwiebel Ich glaube ich könnte den ganzen Tag nicht neben dir stehn, oder überhaubt im selben Raum sein.



was hast Du gegen Zwiebeln?


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ist das ein Asus VivoPC VC60-B013M (i5) bzw. Asus VivoPC VC60-B012M (i3)?
Wäre cool wenn der in der nächsten Ausgabe getestet wird.


----------



## Marcimoto (27. Oktober 2013)

Na Wärmeleitpaste ballert wie Sau. Ist euch das etwa neu? 
Falls also ein neuer WLP-Test ansteht, stehen die neuen Kriterien schonmal fest


----------



## XD-User (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Einer für alle, alle für einen Raff  bald bekommste nen Kuchen nur für dich.
Bild 2: Der Kontrast zu Bild 1 
Bild 4: Wärmeleitpaste, so nennt man das heutztage also.
Bild 6: Da kann man dem Oberhaupt auch nur zustimmen  Ich würde bei fast allen Titeln auch boxed vorziehen.
Bild 9: Dann wollen wir aber auch mal was hören Herr Spieleonkel 

Wieder eine schöne Woche, freut man sich immer wieder drauf, auch wenn ich mich über die Wochen ja wiederhole.


----------



## Snixx (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Ich finde Raff sollte sich mal oben alles abrasieren und nen geilen Vollbart wachsen lassen


----------



## godfather22 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> P.s.: Gibt es hier echt Frauen im PCGH Forum ?


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



Snixx schrieb:


> Ich finde Raff sollte sich mal oben alles abrasieren und nen geilen Vollbart wachsen lassen


 
Max Payne in dritter Ausführung? 



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> P.s.: Gibt es hier echt Frauen im PCGH Forum ?


 
Yep, unter anderem unsere Miezekatze.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Redbull0329 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Weil AMD ihm die R9 290 nicht geben will?


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> P.s.: Gibt es hier echt Frauen im PCGH Forum ?


Das ist nur ein Mythos.


----------



## keinnick (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das ist nur ein Mythos.



Man munkelt in einigen Threads sollen bereits weibliche User gesichtet worden sein.


----------



## Ion (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



keinnick schrieb:


> Man munkelt in einigen Threads sollen bereits weibliche User gesichtet worden sein.


 Jep, in dem z. B. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/300876-eine-neue-karte-muss-her.html


----------



## Daniel_M (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



			
				Spieleonkel schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint, dass Tom in seiner ersten stressigen Abgabe vergessen hat, dass die zweite Grafikkarte auf dem Asus Vivo PC liegt, den er vor kurzen getestet hat. Aber wir sehen unserm Tom den Faux Pas nach, denn der Mini-Rechner sieht wirklich aus wie eine Küchenwage.



lol!


----------



## RC-X (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Thx @PCGH_Raff! 

Hab mir auch gleich ein LocalHorst T-Shirt bestellt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Da man Raff das Shirt neben dem WTF Shirt eigentlich bei "jedem Bild" zu sehen bekommt,  dann entweder zieht er sich jedes Mal kurz vorher fürs "spontane Foto" eins an (Kleiderschrank in den Mitarbeiterräumen ??), oder er hat zu Hause immer ein Vorrat frischer und gebügelter Exemplare "rumliegen"...

Das mit der WLP Pastensammlung ist schon bisel krass, ist der Reinhardt vielleicht nen Sammler (-Messie) ?


----------



## Ein_Freund (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> P.s.: Gibt es hier echt Frauen im PCGH Forum ?


 Wenn nicht wäre die Verweiblichung der Titel doch für die Katz

Zu Lego Harry Potter, die Star Wars Reihe ist richtig gut, andere Teile hab ich nicht versucht, da mir die eine Hälfte nicht interessiert und bei der anderen doch die Gagmöglichkeiten gegenüber Star Wars verunsichern.
Zum Thema Box-Version sind es ca. 20 Euro Aufpreis am Releasetag zu einem Key nicht wert (Sonderedition ausgeschlossen). Nach paar Monaten gleichen sich die Preise auch irgendwie an bis auf die Dauerbrenner, praktisch hier gibt es manchmal nette Editionen (Witcher Enchanced Edtion) oder die gängigen Collectors zum Sonderpreis.


----------



## PCGH_Tom (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ist das ein Asus VivoPC VC60-B013M (i5) bzw. Asus VivoPC VC60-B012M (i3)?
> Wäre cool wenn der in der nächsten Ausgabe getestet wird.


 
In unserem Sample war ein Celeron verbaut. Ob noch ein Test der i5-Variante kommt, mal sehen. (Zu Daniel_M rüberlinst  )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Bild 1: Wer hat von meinem Tellerchen gegessen? Oder war da so ein Blauplüschiges durch die Redaktionsräume gegeistert was immer monoton " Kekse " vor sich hinbrabbelte?
Bild 2: Messer und Zwiebeln sind falsch, gegen Blutsauger hilft nur der Holzpflock und lecker Knobi. Oder ist das ist das etwa ein Bausatz für einen falschen Hasen aus der Zoohandlung?
Bild 3: Da sitzt ja ein Flokati am Tisch  oder doch der Yeti?
Bild 4: Ein echter Junkie sammelt seine Spritzen
Bild 5: Zollstock? Die Maßeinheit steht da seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr drauf. Sieht eher nach 1. Semester für Winkeladvokaten aus
Bild 6: Da freut sich wer auf Halloween um sein Kostüm tragen zu können
Bild 7: Wo muss die CD rein und wie rum wird die eingelegt?
 Bild 8: Nun flieg schon los. Mist war doch nicht das fliegende Auge sondern nur ne olle Grafikkarte
 Bild 9: Wer hat meine Origami - Gitarre?


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Raff schmollt, ein Blick in Steinharts Schreibtischschublade und Köstlichkeiten aus dem Ruhrpott - Die PCGH-Woche in Bildern*

Wie fies, Raff hat nix vom eigenen Kuchen bekommen,  der nächste Kuchen ist nur für ihn, stimmts?  

Die WLP ist wohl ein Jahresvorrat, oder nicht?


----------

